# Garbage Disposal and dishwasher not working



## Kat42 (May 30, 2006)

*HELP!!!* I'm a single mom and cannot afford a plumber if at all possible!  My garbage disposal has quit working.  I have used rest button, it hums a few seconds then shuts off - also water is draining slowly in sink.  
In addition, my dishwasher has quit working at the same time.  There is power, but the dishwasher is not spraying water.  Is it possible that these two items are linked?  Does the dishwasher have a auto-shutoff if there is a clog that won't allow to drain?  Any ideas would be gratefully accepted.  I don't want to call a plumber until no other option is available.


----------



## Square Eye (May 30, 2006)

Make sure the disposal is off and check for spoons or other silverware stuck under the blades. 

Next, disconnect the hose coming out of the disposal unit and check it for blockage at the disposal unit.

Last, you may have to disassemble the P trap. There should be fittings that a wrench will fit on. If they are done properly, you may be able to wrap a rag around the compression nuts and back them off with your hands.

Keep a catch pan or a bucket under the pipe while you do this. 

If you find a clog, try pushing it out with flexible tubing or a coat hanger.

I hope something helps.


----------



## CraigFL (May 30, 2006)

Some disposals have a hex key socket in the bottom center that you can turn (with a hex key) that may help you unjam the disposal. I always find that if you can start turing it, you have some chance of freeing it up. If you dont have the hex socket, using the end of a wood broomhandle wedged against the cutters inside the disposal may get it loose. Once you get it spinning, you may still have a clog that you will have to remove the trap or hose for...


----------



## asbestos (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, what he is talking about,There is a doo-hicky at the bottom center (outside of bottom of the disposal, usualy near reset button) that you put a hex or allen wrench in- crank that back and forth till it spins, also peer down the disposal with a flashlight to see what is up.  It sounds like you are most likely colgged up.


----------



## henrya57 (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried this yet there is no give. In fact, trying to turn causes the unit to move upwards. Apparently there is a major jam. How can I clear it?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2009)

Your not gonna like the answer but, your going to have to dismount the disposal and break it down, clear the foreign matter, reassemble it and remount it.  Or you could replace it.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 14, 2009)

If it is a bluish grey colored Insinkerator Badger replace it...
The thing died 5 years ago and nobody noticed...


----------

